# Embarrassing .. (Nipples)



## Nade..Tadpole

So my nipples are just plain embarrassing... 

They're like broken thermometers.. It doesn't matter if it's hot or cold they like to randomly stand to attention for the world to see!!
I look like a bloody peanut smuggler :dohh:

But worst of all.. me and OH were doing the deed :sex: last night and I duno if it was brought on by arousal but they sprung up like Rabbits in the headlights.. and starting leaking :shock: Like.. really bad.. 
And I was trying to hide them but OH noticed 8-[

Luckily things like that don't bother him but I was so embarrassed :blush:

Anyone else have uncontrollable boobies?
x


----------



## Amber4

My nips have always been very shy...but omg :dohh: They are constantly hard and last night I had a white pj top on and OH was like "How dark are your nips" :blush: Bras are so uncomfy too and now I feel embarrassed that it can be seen through my top!


----------



## Samanth

I know its very natural to leak, some more than others


----------



## Quiche94

Oh bless you. 

My nips only leak when I'm in the bath or shower, I'm guessing cause of the heat?
But when me and andrew get jiggy I always keep my bra on or a sports bra. I'm so paranoid about them just squirting like a water fountain x


----------



## MumToBe2012

Same with mine. They were leaking a mini bit today as well. And I don't get how, when I'm only 17 weeks.

My boobs resemble cows udders atm anyways lol


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha mine first leaked at 17weeks! And have progressively gotten worse!
Lmao Amber.. I have like a orange coloured top I wear to bed and my nips look like coffee stains through it!! 
I get the leaking in the bath Alice.. As soon as they hit the water I get little colostrum jets :haha:

Has anyone noticed.. or is it just me.. When I'm in the bath and my nips are 'warm' and relaxed (LOL) they lighter..
But when they come out the water and into colder air.. go like bloody bullets (obvs) but the areola (sp?) like 'pucker' and go loads darker..
Bringing my nipples out of the water they almost change race :shock: they just don't match my body!
x


----------



## xSarahM

:rofl: You have such a way with words..


----------



## Quiche94

Nade, I know what you mean about dark nips. my body is so pale and my nipples are so dark it loooks like I have coloured them in with a marker. 

And the other night I went to bed in a loose vest top, it looked like I had one of them madonna cone bras on LOL. Most the time I could probably poke someones eye out with them. 

And omg they sting so much xx


----------



## Amber4

Does anyone else areola go hard too? Not sure if you meant that Nade in your post! Like usually they feel soft but not anymore. Not even when it's cold. :S lol


----------



## daydreamerx

its even worse when LO arrives and you go to feed them and they get a jet of milk all over their face :haha: poor boy!


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Lol! this is so me! 
its worst when you really dont want them to leak and your sat in middle of college and WHAM! you need to change all your top half! haha


----------



## xxchloexx

My OH thinks hes hilarious calling me "Klimy tits" klim=milk backwards :dohh:

He also asks me how my arse acorns are... His words for piles... Cause i said it hurt me going toilet the other day...

Hes such a bloke, really knows how to word things nicely ha xxx


----------



## beanzz

only one of mine leaks :shock: i still have my nipple piercing in my left nipple and nothing happens with that one, its just gone flat :wacko: im scared...


----------



## babyjan

Hehe they become so much more annoying after baby arrives x


----------



## SarahMUMMY

beanzz said:


> only one of mine leaks :shock: i still have my nipple piercing in my left nipple and nothing happens with that one, its just gone flat :wacko: im scared...

stupid question but ive always wonderd, does it hurt having your nipple pierced? :blush:
x


----------



## beanzz

SarahMUMMY said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> only one of mine leaks :shock: i still have my nipple piercing in my left nipple and nothing happens with that one, its just gone flat :wacko: im scared...
> 
> stupid question but ive always wonderd, does it hurt having your nipple pierced? :blush:
> xClick to expand...

no mine was numbed with this freezy spray thing.. didnt feel a thing until it started to wear off and then it started to sting.
was a bearable sting though :) keep getting it caught on my bra when im putting it on even now ... that hurts more than getting it pierced :haha:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

beanzz said:


> SarahMUMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> only one of mine leaks :shock: i still have my nipple piercing in my left nipple and nothing happens with that one, its just gone flat :wacko: im scared...
> 
> stupid question but ive always wonderd, does it hurt having your nipple pierced? :blush:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> no mine was numbed with this freezy spray thing.. didnt feel a thing until it started to wear off and then it started to sting.
> was a bearable sting though :) keep getting it caught on my bra when im putting it on even now ... that hurts more than getting it pierced :haha:Click to expand...

id feel so stupid getting my boob out for them lol, ima be the idiot that tries to give birth with my legs closed :haha: :blush:


----------



## trinaestella

LOL bless you chicken!
Mine haven't leaked throughout my pregnancy haha


----------



## beanzz

SarahMUMMY said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMUMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> only one of mine leaks :shock: i still have my nipple piercing in my left nipple and nothing happens with that one, its just gone flat :wacko: im scared...
> 
> stupid question but ive always wonderd, does it hurt having your nipple pierced? :blush:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> no mine was numbed with this freezy spray thing.. didnt feel a thing until it started to wear off and then it started to sting.
> was a bearable sting though :) keep getting it caught on my bra when im putting it on even now ... that hurts more than getting it pierced :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> id feel so stupid getting my boob out for them lol, ima be the idiot that tries to give birth with my legs closed :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

Oh god it was so embarassing at first. When he finished he was holding a bandage square and was telling my to pull my bra up over it but I misheard and went to hold the square and he was like "no! Well.... You can sit here with them out all day I don't mind!" I was a bit creeped out :haha: 

I love it being pierced so much though that I haven't taken it out and now I'm worried as I want to breastfeed :wacko:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha Chloe!! I get called Milky Tatts!
Ross knocked on the bathtoom door earlier when i was on the loo and was talking to be like a child! He was like 'babeeyyy are you doing a poopie? Are you okay? You can do it..'
Like now im pregnant i am unable to perform a bowel movement without his bloody guidance! :dohh:

Josie my right nipple took forever to leak after i took my piercing out.. So it may just take a little longer with keeping it in?
I got so excited when it leaked I text Alice :blush::haha:
Xx


----------



## Kaisma

:haha: I get called "milky". Usually when OH comes from work "Hi milky"!

What lovely OHs we have...


----------



## babymomma37

Oh i thought i was the only one!! My nipples constantly used to stay hard!! They would get so hard it would actually hurt :( finally they have stopped now!

As for leaking i had it maybe 3 times. the first time being about 3 weeks ago and im 32 weeks!! I dont know whats wrong :/ it worries me cause i want to breastfeed!!


----------



## ZombieQueen

My nipples get hard randomly... But everytime they get hard, they dont just leak they pour... I have huge circles and long drip lines down my shirts if I'm not wear my bra and boob pads :dohh: so awful.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ZombieQueen said:


> My nipples get hard randomly... But everytime they get hard, they dont just leak they pour... I have huge circles and long drip lines down my shirts if I'm not wear my bra and boob pads :dohh: so awful.

Haha i have many a milk stained top :dohh:
They either squirt out in jets (usually in the bath) or they just look like theyre crying :haha:
I wear breastpads to be safe sometimes after i walked downstairs at my OHs in a milky top, realised last minute before nearly bumping into his dad :| luckily i caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror :blush:
Xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Oh definitely :wacko: mine are constantly at attention, and my areolas were already really dark, now they're almost black. I can't even wear a white sports bra with a white top, you can still see :blush:

My OH discovered before I did that I leak :haha: We were :sex: and he was playing with my boobs, suddenly he sits up a little and begins to snicker and stare at me. I didn't know why, til he said "well that tasted interesting." :blush: I was soooo embarrassed I actually ran away back into our room from the bathroom.


----------



## emmylou92

OH calls mine milk cartons haha, he likes the taste of the milk though ewww.
Its funny when your milk comes in and the become a little engorged as the squirt milk across the room, oh, while on the subject of titty milk another name my OH uses, if your LO get gunky eyes squirt a little milk in the sounds redicularse but it really helps clear them up.


----------



## beanzz

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Josie my right nipple took forever to leak after i took my piercing out.. So it may just take a little longer with keeping it in?
> I got so excited when it leaked I text Alice :blush::haha:
> Xx

ooh I hope that is the case and it'll start soon! worried that if it doesn't start I'll have trouble breastfeeding but saw on here that someone managed to keep their nipple pierced and BF so hoping I can do the same :shrug: 
Will be nice to have two leaky boobs instead of just one, feel a bit of a freak hehehe :haha: x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aha I'm sure it'll leak at some point. Some people dont leak at all before their babys born though.. 
Sure you'll be able to breastfeed fine :thumbup:
xx


----------



## ashleypauline

id just like to mention that only here could we talk about leaking boobs and still be considered totally normal! haha i love us!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ashleypauline said:


> id just like to mention that only here could we talk about leaking boobs and still be considered totally normal! haha i love us!

Haha you should know by now we're pretty open.. well I am :blush::haha:
x


----------



## ashleypauline

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> id just like to mention that only here could we talk about leaking boobs and still be considered totally normal! haha i love us!
> 
> Haha you should know by now we're pretty open.. well I am :blush::haha:
> xClick to expand...

oh i know haha..btw both of mine leak :blush:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I've leaked so much I'm sore :wacko:
Not wearing a bra today... Let em all hang out! :hollie:
xx


----------



## ashleypauline

hahahaha i am but only because i just went to have that dreaded glucose test =[


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I've got a nursing pyjama top thats got like a mini crop top inside.. so I'm wearing that.. 
My boobs litterally rest ontop of my bump :dohh::haha:

Ahh I havnt had to have a glucose test.. I dont think they do them :shrug:
I just had 3 tubes of blood taken and a mutelated arm! lol
xx


----------



## ashleypauline

the stuff u have to drink here is DISGUSTING!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aww you poor thing :/ Glad I didnt have to, Probably would of gagged lol x


----------



## xxchloexx

Last night we were :sex: , and we got really into it.. My boobs are usually off limits now but he totally forgot and started kissing them... Then he throws me off and runs to the toilet and starts brushing his teeth.... I was like ohhh no they didnt did they..
He just stares at me...:sick:
He totally got a mouthfull of my milk :blush:

Then he came back out of the bathroom and continues on... "So where were we :winkwink:" Who says romance is dead ha


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

xxchloexx said:


> Last night we were :sex: , and we got really into it.. My boobs are usually off limits now but he totally forgot and started kissing them... Then he throws me off and runs to the toilet and starts brushing his teeth.... I was like ohhh no they didnt did they..
> He just stares at me...:sick:
> He totally got a mouthfull of my milk :blush:
> 
> Then he came back out of the bathroom and continues on... "So where were we :winkwink:" Who says romance is dead ha

Lmao I let my OH touch them etc.. but nothing so he'd get leakage in his mouth..
Hahah weeell atleast it didnt spoil the moment :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

Hahaaaa omg girls youse have just cracked me up I love reading the posts on here but youse really made me laugh thankyou :) 

My nipples are obviously not doing much at the moment apart from being massive like almost the same size as my boob and they like to just poke out everynow and again if I don't have a bra on you could seriously hang cloths of the end of them oh the joys of pregnancy haha


----------



## blamesydney

Mine haven't leaked once yet. :dohh:
It makes me a little paranoid, as I'd really like to breastfeed. :shrug:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

blamesydney said:


> Mine haven't leaked once yet. :dohh:
> It makes me a little paranoid, as I'd really like to breastfeed. :shrug:

Some people dont leak till the very end or dont leak at all.. Dont worry :flower:


----------



## jl.

I didn't leak at all.even after giving birth. I don't know if that's even normal. My nipples went dark in pregnancy aswell and haven't gone back to how they were before. X


----------



## octosquishy

Oh yeah, that happens to me a lot. If I sleep on my side smushing one of my boobs, it'll leak all over the bed. It's pretty normal, especially during arousal. Good to know you've got a man like mine though, when my boobs start hurting he'll suck some colostrum out to make them stop aching so bad, even though I so totally know it's secretly making him gag lol.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Is it normal not to leak? Mine havent leaked not even once...does this mean i wont be able to breastfeed?


----------



## babyjan

scaredmmy2b said:


> Is it normal not to leak? Mine havent leaked not even once...does this mean i wont be able to breastfeed?

Nope it doesn't, doesn't make a difference if u leak or not x


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

octosquishy said:


> Oh yeah, that happens to me a lot. If I sleep on my side smushing one of my boobs, it'll leak all over the bed. It's pretty normal, especially during arousal. Good to know you've got a man like mine though, when my boobs start hurting he'll suck some colostrum out to make them stop aching so bad, even though I so totally know it's secretly making him gag lol.

blahh secretly making me gag too :haha: colostrum is gross just to look at (it grosses me out whenever i see it) .. :dohh:


----------



## octosquishy

nicoleJOLIE said:


> octosquishy said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that happens to me a lot. If I sleep on my side smushing one of my boobs, it'll leak all over the bed. It's pretty normal, especially during arousal. Good to know you've got a man like mine though, when my boobs start hurting he'll suck some colostrum out to make them stop aching so bad, even though I so totally know it's secretly making him gag lol.
> 
> blahh secretly making me gag too :haha: colostrum is gross just to look at (it grosses me out whenever i see it) .. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah it's pretty grody lol, it looks like platelets leaking out of me lol!


----------

